# [OT] Perchè Gentoo ?

## cagnaluia

Ciao..

Vi siete mai chiesti.. perchè usate gentoo ? e meglio ancora.. perchè conoscete gentoo ?

Come è nata la passione ?

Io nn lo ricordo proprio.... :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

Semplicemente perchè è IMVHO il meglio nell'attuale panorama delle distro  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Ciao..
> 
> Vi siete mai chiesti.. perchè usate gentoo ? e meglio ancora.. perchè conoscete gentoo ?
> 
> Come è nata la passione ?
> ...

 

leggevo ziobudda o wup (ora non ricordo) e preso dalla frustrazione per i mancati aggiornamenti desktop-oriented di debian decisi di usare gentoo. Quella volta coincise anche con il definitivo abbandono di MS-Windows.

Io la uso più che altro per la comunità e la gestione coerente dei pacchetti. Il fatto della compilazione e delle USE sono per me importanti ma non fondamentali.

ciao

----------

## n3m0

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Vi siete mai chiesti.. perchè usate gentoo ? e meglio ancora.. perchè conoscete gentoo ?
> 
> Come è nata la passione ?

 

Conosciuta grazie ad un amico.

Provata e adorata in un mese.

Credo sia la distro più flessibile mai vista.

Inoltre c'è sempre tutto il software che voglio a portata di ebuild.

E poi è la distro più dannatamente stabile "alla lunga".

Chiarisco quanto ho detto: le altre distro che ho provato, a furia di smanettare, provare, installare, disinstallare, compilare, etc...si "scatafasciavano" tutte, perche' si riempivano di monnezza. Con gentoo non è così. Il sistema è sempre coerente, grazie a innovazioni come le USE flag. Quindi se ti aspetti di trovare qualcosa dopo installato, la troverai sicuramente. E' sempre stabile e uno dei motivi è il fatto stesso di compilare sempre "against" le librerie che si hanno sul proprio sistema.

Insomma. La mia installazione di Gentoo ormai risale ad 1 anno e 3 mesi fa, e sembra sempre che l'ho installata ieri. Mai successo una cosa simile, soprattutto a me che son abituato a maltrattare il sistema (a prescindere da quale sia il SO).

----------

## DiMar

Ero un affezionato Slackware-ista ma, a lungo andare, la manutenzione e l'aggiornamento del sistema richiedevano sempre più tempo e fratica, sopratutto in un sistema home, dove le installazioni di nuovo software sono all'ordine del giorno!  :Wink: 

Come per comio, anche per me l'installazione di Gentoo concise con l'abbandono del dual-boot Windows - Linux (anche se per la verità win non veniva caricato da diversi mesi, ormai!)

----------

## Apetrini

Mi hanno rotto i cosidetti per farmela provare e alla fine un giorno che non avevo nulla da fare l`ho messa su

e poi .......l`Amore!!!!

In meno di un mese ho convertito tutti i pc a casa a gentoo, ora le altre distribuzioni mi sembrano spartane.

Non ho mai conosciuto un sistema cosi evoluto!

I criteri con cui e costruita la rendono molto semplice per fare le modifiche a mano!

Per me e il massimo...

ripeto le altre distro mi sembrano giocattoli a confronto.

...e poi non dimentichiamoci del forum! ... e sempre un motivo in piu per mettere su la gentoo!

----------

## Taglia

Usavo Mandrake e non capivo nulla di quello che facevo, un mio amico mi ha consigliato Gentoo e da quel momento ho iniziato a interessarmi veramente al mondo linux e soprattutto a cercare di capire che cosa stavo facendo (a partire dalla procedura di installazione  :Laughing:  )

----------

## ---willy---

Io uso Linux da poco. innanzitutto tra i motivi per cui ho migrato, uno dei più importanti per me è che volevo più "controllo" sul mio computer e indi sul mio SO.

ho cominciato con la slackware, a cui in pochissimo tempo mi sono affezionato tantissimo (e voglio dire che anche senza compilare tutto andava una scheggia), e mi trovavo benissimo.

gentoo l'ho scoperta xkè me ne ha parlato un mio amico fissato con le performance. io non sono mai stato così, anzi, ho sempre usato versioni di tutto un po' più vecchiotte, perchè ben stabili. però mi piaceva l'idea di compilare tutto da me, personalizzandolo alla mia architettura. allora ok, vado in internet e....wow, che bel sito, che bella documentazione! bè, sai che ti dico, ora la installo al posto di winzozz, così il dual-boot stavolta lo faccio tra gentoo e slack! [so figo eh??  :Laughing:  sto scherzando  :Wink: ]

nella prima pagina del manuale m'ha già conquistato:  *Quote:*   

> "E' molto importante comprendere che le scelte sono ciò che sta alla base di Gentoo. L'obiettivo è di non forzare mai l'utente a qualcosa che non desidera. Nel caso sia abbia un'impressione diversa è possibile segnalarlo."

 

Posso dire che io uso gentoo per questo. come comio penso che l'ottimizzazione e le varie flag sono importanti, e le ho scelte con cura, ma non indispensabili. ciò che rende gentoo unica e impossibile da lasciare per me è proprio il controllo e l'estrema personalizzazione possibile. perchè non è un sistema operativo "pronto all'uso", perchè c'è solo quello che io installo, e lo sento il SO di Questo computer.

in più è verissimo anche quello che dice n3m0, per la prima volta finalmente non sento più quella sensazione di "sporco" dopo un po' che ho maltrattato il computer! (non so se capita anche a voi  :Confused: )

poi, se per caso qualcuno avesse ancora qualche dubbio sulla scelta della distribuzione... la potenza di portage credo che streghi chiunque!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xet

Un bel giorno mi iscrivo all'unito al corso di informatica...

dopo poco tempo faccio subito amicizia con la parte più nerd (in senso buono) del corso...

un giorno eravamo il gruppetto nerd a discutere di sicurezza, affidabilità e open source...

esce fuori la classica domanda "ma voi che distro usate?" e all'epoca c'era il patito di slaky (che aveva in camera un solo poster: lo schema del protocollo tcp\ip), il fan della mandragola, il supporter di susy e io, convinto redhatter (dalla 5.qualcosa).

a quel punto il sopracitato mEtnik dice la sua: io ho provato di recente gentù...

momento di sgomento...nessuno sapeva di cosa diavolo stesse parlando...

la sera ero a casa mia e con un pc stavo su icq in caso di emergenza in contatto con mEt dato che mi aveva avvisato dell'impresa (all'ora) titanica di "mettere" gentoo...e sì...mi ha proprio detto mettere...perchè 

 *Quote:*   

> beh se dici installazione si presuppone che ci sia un 'qualcosa' che ti aiuti a configurare a rendere operativo il sistema...gentoo te la devi compilare a manina dal bootstrap...non può essere un'installazione...è un mettere...

 

così al terzo bootstrap sono riuscito ad avere un so abb stabile...e finalmente ho iniziato a pensare che per risolvere un problema con *nix forse prima di reinstallare tutto da 0 è meglio trovare la soluzione più breve...

quella prima installazione l'ho dovuta buttare proprio 3-4 giorni fa....è morto il disco fisso che la ospitava...

da allora ho fatto una decina di firewall, 6-7 server storage e la mia lan casalingua (3 fissi + un portatile)

l'unica pecca - se così la si può chiamare - è che dopo aver installato tanta roba in testing non sai più cosa togliere  :Smile: 

ma era così su tutte le distro che ho provato...

per l'altra pecca, il tempo di compilazione, io ho risolto mettendo su una bella distcc

per quanto riguarda i pregi, essi sono innumerevoli, per un utente voglioso di smanettii:

- estrema configurabilità del sistema: niente si installa se non lo voglio io

- facilità nella gestione dei demoni: gli init scripts sono geniali...start-stop-demon è il tool definitivo.

- ottimizzazione estrema, per far diventare "decenti" anche macchine datate

- aggiornamento a prova di gnubbo e automatizzabile con una riga di codice

- portage tree efficente e aggiornato praticamente subito

- comunity iperattiva e forum che è una miniera di sapienza open source

- obbligo a scontrarsi con la vera potenza e filosofia di *nix già dall'inst...emh...dalla "messa"

veramente la distro definitiva.

grazie Gentoo

----------

## otaku

Allora uso gentoo perché:

grazie al file world in cui vengono riportati i pacchetti che ho emerso, e dopo la rimozione di essi con un emerge depclean rimuovo tutte le dipendenze inutilizzate

portage e bugs.gentoo.org includono tutte (o quasi) le applicazioni di cui necessito, o comunque è estremamente facile creare un nuovo ebuild

etc-update mi risparmia il noioso compito di controllare i file di configurazione ogni volta che aggiorno qualcosa non tralasciando nulla

ho di recente comprato un amd64  :Wink: 

tra wiki vari e la documentazione ufficiale di gentoo c'è da perdere la testa

un ottimo forum ricco di spunti per smanettare

con portage è possibile installare le versioni slotted di librerie varie come le gtk+

portage include sia le versioni stabili di tutti i pacchetti, sia le nuove chicche instabili che è possibile provare senza affidarsi a terzi ignari di cosa si sta installando

insomma.. gentoo è il paese dei balocchi  :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Perché da più di un anno non reinstallo il sistema ed è ancora di una stabiità impressionante  :Wink:  (considerato quello che ci faccio e il fatto che è sopravvissuto a un reiserfsck di emergenza...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## neryo

1) portage e' una figata

2) gentoo e' completamente configurabile da zero

3) la comunita' di sviluppatori lavora sodo

4) il forum e' sicuramente il piu' frequentato e il piu' interessante dal punto di vista tecnico..

serve altro? mi sembra che anche se aggiungo o ripeto cmq rimane la metadistro piu' power di linux!  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Ero un affezionato Slackware-ista ma, a lungo andare, la manutenzione e l'aggiornamento del sistema richiedevano sempre più tempo e fratica, sopratutto in un sistema home, dove le installazioni di nuovo software sono all'ordine del giorno! 
> 
> Come per comio, anche per me l'installazione di Gentoo concise con l'abbandono del dual-boot Windows - Linux (anche se per la verità win non veniva caricato da diversi mesi, ormai!)

 

Idem al 100%

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

"Perchè Gentoo? Sono fatti miei..." (ve la ricordate la pubblicità dell'amaro del cervo?  :Laughing:  )

Mi ricordo di aver già detto il perchè in un altro topic...

Comunque:

1) Gentoo è didattica: ti insegna a fare tutto da zero. Se sei disposto ad imparare, fra guide, howto e forum, ce n'è per un po'...  :Very Happy: 

2) La comunità: e chi me lo fa fare di lasciare un forum accogliente come questo?  :Razz:  (leccatina...)

3) Flessibilità: fra le flag USE, la ricompilazione tutale, etc... puoi veramente fare quel che ti pare (non che le altre distro non lo permettano, ma Gentoo questo lavoro lo facilita e lo suggerisce come via maestra)

4) Ottimizzazioni, velocita: ok, ma non ne faccio una ragione di scelta

5) Portage: perfettibile ma già meglio di tutti gli altri sistemi che abbia usato

Ok?

Ciao!

----------

## mserri

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 1) portage e' una figata
> 
> 2) gentoo e' completamente configurabile da zero
> 
> 3) la comunita' di sviluppatori lavora sodo
> ...

 

quoto in toto!

----------

## SilverXXX

A me ormai sembrano inutile le atrli distro, cmq....

 :Laughing: 

A me di ricompilazione e altre ottimizzazioni simili mi importa relativamente, solo le use perchè a volte permettono di togliere "menate" che non si usano mai in certi pacchetti e ci si risparmiano delle dipendenze. Più che altro per la pulizia di portage e quella generale dell'intera distro.

Secondo me manca solo qualcosa per rimuovere le dipendeze inusate quando si rimuvo un pacchetto (e che sia integrato in portage), ma è un difetto relativo. Cmq portage è un maledetto, rende troppo facile installare i pacchetti anche da cvs  :Laughing: 

----------

## GhePeU

per il portage, e specificamente per:

1) use flag

2) semplicità nella scelta di pacchetti "stabili" o ~arch

3) semplicità degli ebuild: è facile mantenersi un proprio overlay se non si è soddisfatti delle scelte dei mantainer o se le nuove release non entrano nel tree ufficiale

e poi per la longevità delle installazioni

```
KazeNoTani ghepeu # last |tail -n 1

wtmp begins Fri Aug  1 22:35:22 2003
```

tempo di non disponibilità del pc da allora: 120 minuti a farla grossa

----------

## X-Drum

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vi siete mai chiesti.. perchè usate gentoo ? e meglio ancora.. perchè conoscete gentoo ?
> 
> Come è nata la passione ?
> ...

 

Si milioni di volte in milioni di 3ds

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io nn lo ricordo proprio....

 

cerca sul forum magari trovi anche quello :S

----------

## ---willy---

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me manca solo qualcosa per rimuovere le dipendeze inusate quando si rimuvo un pacchetto (e che sia integrato in portage), ma è un difetto relativo.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

ed emerge --depclean ??

----------

## gutter

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  
> 
> ed emerge --depclean ??

 

Non penso fosse quello cui si riferiva, credo intendesse qualcosa tipo unclepine ma integrato in portage.

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *---willy--- wrote:*   
> 
>  
> 
> ed emerge --depclean ?? 
> ...

 

credo anche io, spero che a breve venga implementata in portage tale feature

----------

## ---willy---

pardon  :Embarassed: 

----------

## CLod

all'inizio l'ho installata per curiosità

ne avevo sentito parlare bene

poi mi son reso conto che è davvero oltre le aspettative

avevo sempre problemi con gli aggiornamenti (soprattutto con gli rpm)

----------

## luna80

durante la scuola ho provato red hat, mandrake e debian ma nessuna mi ha mai preso molto. volevo veramente imparare cosa voleva dire "usare linux" ma con quelle distro non mi sono mai sentita molto stimolata (non so perchè...forse nonostante tutto win mi andava bene) e per un pò ho pure abbandonato l'idea.

poi iniziavo sempre di più a non sopportare win e mi è tornata la voglia di usare linux.

un giorno chattando con fedeliallalinea abbiamo iniziato a parlare di gentoo e lui mi ha consigliato di installarla...ho seguito il suo consiglio e non mi sono mai pentita  :Wink: ,...anzi!

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

l'ho conosciuta su un altro forum... dopo i vari tentativi di installazione andati così così (1.4 rc1 mi pare fosse) sono riuscito ad installarla, ho visto la luce... ho da subito apprezzato la facilità di utilizzo di portage, scoprendone piano piano le varie potenzialità... non sono più tornato indietro, anche perchè l'unico sistema di port paragonabile a portage è quella roba che si chiama apt che detesto dal cuore... e poi gli init-scripts sono veramente troppo comodi  :Very Happy:  (come disse qualcuno: Gentoo è una distro per pigri)

----------

## rota

per me è stato amore a prima vista.....ci sdiamo trovati all mio primo linux dey.....io stavvo impazzendo  con la deby a causa di x è mi si avvicinano quelli dell  dell LUG è mi danno una mano....poi mentre parlavvo con loro arriva il presidente dell LUG col suo portatile...e veddo che tutti quelli dell lug si avvicinano a lui...come se qualcosa li attiravva....be....indovinate! aveva appena finito di installare GENTOO.....appena lo vista me ne sono innamorato....mi anno spiegato che molte distro anno il difetto che quando le installi ti ritrovvi a fine installazione pacchetti che non ti servvono e che se volevo avere il massimo della personalizzazione dovevo installare GENTOO....quell giorno naque anche un altro AMORE....FVWM  ma questa è unn'altra storia..... :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## mouser

Io ho sempre usato slackware (anche se a dire il vero per prima ho provato RedHat, ma anche se non conoscevo linux, a pelle mi e' stata subito antipatica e l'ho disinstallata 2 giorni dopo averla messa  :Laughing:  ), e devo dire che mi sono sempre trovato molto bene...... dopo qualche tempo era un parto mantenere il sistema, ma mi piaceva e mi dava soddisfazione.

Due anni fa, ho fatto un corso di sicurezza informatica, nel quale avevamo un server OpenBSD e sui client potevamo mettere la distro che ci piaceva di piu'.... un mio "compagno", particolarmente smanettone (e, purtroppo, debianista sfegatato), mi ha dato qualche ciddi di due distro: una era una debian sarge beta (che, poi, mi sono procurato in dvd) e un'altro era un gentoo 1.4

Preso dalla curiosita', ho installato la debian, ed ho iniziato subito a tirare madonne dietro ad apt.... non mi sentivo a mio agio con quel tool. Allora ho detto: "Quasi quasi provo gentoo, ma prima voglio vedere un po' com'e'!"

Mi sono informato e tutti mi hanno detto "Seee, e' troppo difficile..... Non ci provare neanche, ci ho perso una settimana ed non ne ho cavato un ragno dal geco (ahaha  :Rolling Eyes:  ).... ecc."

Al che, mi sono chiesto chi me lo faceva fare, e sono ripassato a slack......

.... ma sapete quando vi rimane quell'amaro in bocca?? .......

.... quando siete convinti che qualcosa vi sfugge?? .......

.... quando volete sapere quanto e' profonda la tana del bianconiglio, e la pillola viola vi attira troppo??? .....

Bhe', ero proprio cosi', alche' ho scoperto il forum, la doc in italiano, tutto il mondo intorno a gentoo, ed ho installato la distro......

.... Mai piu' tolta

 *Quote:*   

> That's amooreeee!

 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Preso dalla curiosita', ho installato la debian, ed ho iniziato subito a tirare madonne dietro ad apt.... non mi sentivo a mio agio con quel tool. Allora ho detto: "Quasi quasi provo gentoo, ma prima voglio vedere un po' com'e'!"

 

Più o meno è anche la storia della mia vita.... non so perché ma apt mi ha messo disagio dalla prima volta che l'ho visto...  :Confused:   :Laughing: 

Nonostante tutto debian ha dei vantaggi non trascurabili (pacchetti binari....) che non posso trascurare (specialmente per installazioni su hardware datato)... se solo avesse portage... :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

Perchè è troppo la migliore  :Cool:   :Cool: 

(credo il mio destino fosse segnato da quando ho cercato di compilarmi XFree e KDE+prelink su slackware... un macello (weh, ero inesperto))

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Perchè volevo imparare... ero stanco solo di usare...

----------

## khelidan1980

Be oltre alle indiscusse doti tecniche,secondo me vale l'installazione(o la messa  :Wink:  ) anche fosse solo per questo forum!

Ogni problema che ho avuto mi e bastata qualche ricerca qui per risolverlo!!

S siceramente non trovo cosi male apt,fa il suo lavoro,anche bene a mio parere,certo non e emerge pero...

----------

## heXen

io prima usavo debian, poi ho cambiato la scheda video e tutto è andato a farsi friggere, si cancellavano da soli perfino i moduli del kernel...

poi chiacchierando su icq un paio di gentooisti mi hanno convinto a mettere gentoo, io all'inizio contrario dato che su debian non mi era mai riuscita una compilazione, ma poi ho iniziato, dato che l'alternativa era usare win (secondo me il sistema che puoi usare per anni senza capire cosa stai fancendo)

----------

## shogun_panda

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> durante la scuola ho provato red hat, mandrake e debian ma nessuna mi ha mai preso molto. volevo veramente imparare cosa voleva dire "usare linux" ma con quelle distro non mi sono mai sentita molto stimolata (non so perchï¿½...forse nonostante tutto win mi andava bene) e per un pï¿½ ho pure abbandonato l'idea.
> 
> poi iniziavo sempre di piï¿½ a non sopportare win e mi ï¿½ tornata la voglia di usare linux.
> 
> un giorno chattando con fedeliallalinea abbiamo iniziato a parlare di gentoo e lui mi ha consigliato di installarla...ho seguito il suo consiglio e non mi sono mai pentita ,...anzi!

 

Esclusa la questione della chat con il mitico fedeli, sostanzialmente e' la storia della mia vita...

L'ho reinstallata solo due volte (entrambe per cambio tabella partizioni)...

Pero' mi mancano i pacchetti binari...Ma ho risolto con FEATURES="buildpkg"...  :Laughing: 

Notare che fino ad ora ho convertito 6 di 6 miei amici (di cui un windowsista (madonna che termine) sfegatatato...)

Ciauz!

PS: Sono l'unico che ha fatto 

```

$ fsck.reiser4 --fix --build-sb --build-fs /dev/sda2

```

Dove pero' /dev/sda2 era windows XP?  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## funkoolow

in preda ad un delirio generato femmineamente, sono tornato un giorno al mio unico, amato, fedele conglomerato di materia capace di rendermi felice: il computer. senonchè, stanco dei rapporti da agenzia mercimatrimoniale ms-based, mi sono pure buttato nel mondo linux, e siccome mi piace litigare come si deve più con la macchina che con la carne, ho deciso di complicarmi la vita al quadrato seguendo una delle vie più aspre ma più soddisfacienti: la gentoo way.

ps: per tutto questo ringrazio l'oracolo t0mcat.

----------

## die-hard

bhe sono passato a gentoo dopo un accanito inseguimento tra me e la buon vekkia slack(mai abbandonata, la uso ancora su un mio serverino  :Very Happy: ). a dire la verità mi ero rotto di installare pacchetti e non poterli ottimizzare come volevo e trovare tutto così bello e fatto e poi noi utenti slackware sappiamo come è rompi risolvere tutte le dipendenze ecc.....

Gentoo ROX8)

----------

## luna80

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> Perchè volevo imparare... ero stanco solo di usare...

 

ecco, io volevo dire la stessa cosa ma tu hai trovato le parole più giuste.

quoto in pieno!!!!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Io ho cominciato ad usare Gentoo abbandonando Mandrake per i colori che c'ha gentoo  :Smile:  Sembra davvero una cazzata ma e' cosi...la provai per i colori e poi finii per innamorami!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Io ho cominciato ad usare Gentoo abbandonando Mandrake per i colori che c'ha gentoo 

 

Che colori ha gentoo?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Io ho cominciato ad usare Gentoo abbandonando Mandrake per i colori che c'ha gentoo  
> 
> Che colori ha gentoo? 

 

I colori nella shell, il viola poi non e' male, il logo e' carino ecc ecc

----------

## blackgenio

Salve a tutti

da qualche mese se devo dire il vero stò eliminando da alcune macchine gentoo a favore di centos

e devo dire con risultati ottimi.

L'ho provata qualche mese fà e ne sono rimasto entusiasta ... 

velocità ottima

gestione semplicissima

supporto udev ottimo

driver a volontà

etc ...

e devo dire che questo mi ha fatto pensare molto ...

Gentoo vale ancora la pena di essere installata?

vale la pena perderci così tanto tempo per avere un sistema sempre in forma

perdere molto tempo in compilazioni e ricompilazioni ...

perdere tempo per cercare di ottimizzare flag, aggiungere diavolerie varie per

accelerare al massimo il sistema per poi accorgersi che le prestazioni magari sono 

peggiorate o peggio ancora che installando una distro tipo centos in 20 minuti

si ha un sistema che viaggia alla pari con gentoo?

Personalmente la mia esperienza con gentoo è stata ottima, non dico di non aver mai avuto problemi

però è sempre andata benone .. veloce stabile .. però ...

ultimamente stanno fiorendo distro con grado di ottimizzazione invidiabile

utilizzando semplici pacchetti già compilati.

Voi cosa pensate di questo?

la mia riflessione è molto pacata e non vuole dar luogo a nessuna polemica

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

forse era il caso di postare qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-363114.html

Comunque secondo me la forza di gentoo non è l'ottimizzazione della compilazione, ma il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti!

Sta Centos non la conosco, ma deriva dalla Redhat?

----------

## xchris

premessa: non conosco centos..

quando sento dire che e' gia' tutto funzionante senza problemi penso:

1 - hai avuto culo  :Laughing: 

2 - perdita di controllo

invetabilmente il controllo estremo si paga...

e io paaagooo  :Smile: 

Magari sentiamo qc che ha provato centos.

ma e' OT?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blackgenio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque secondo me la forza di gentoo non è l'ottimizzazione della compilazione, ma il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti!
> 
> 

 

e secondo te in che cosa sarebbe meglio di un sistema tipo yum o apt ?

alla fine la gestione conta fino ad un certo punto ...

la verità è che contano i risultati .. 

a te interessa che sia interessante la gestione o che il risultato sia un

sistema veloce stabile e funzionante?

io da un pò queste cose me le sto chiedendo ...

per questo ho iniziato questo topic

----------

## xchris

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e secondo te in che cosa sarebbe meglio di un sistema tipo yum o apt ?
> 
> alla fine la gestione conta fino ad un certo punto ...
> ...

 

???? mi chiedo se hai provato realmente Gentoo  :Rolling Eyes: 

apt? stabile come pochi... non ci piove.. ma flessibile come un pezzo di legno.

Ma stiamo a discutere tra distribuzioni binarie e da source?

Il punto e' questo! non e' da source... non fa per me!

----------

## blackgenio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Magari sentiamo qc che ha provato centos.
> 
> 

 

premetto che ho parlato della mia esperienza personale, e non perchè

io voglia sponsorizzare centos

cmq in breve

centos nasce dalla ricompilazione dei sorgenti di RHEL4 e quindi

su di essa possono essere usati tutti i pacchetti per RHEL4 con piena compatibilità

e a costo 0 .. cmq si sa che il supporto si paga quindi ben venga anche RHEL4 ...

io ne uso qualche licenza con piena soddisfazione

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma e' OT? 

 

Si.

Ed é anche un poco duplicato:

[OT] Gentoo causa dipendenza?

[OT] Perchè Gentoo ?

 Avete nostalgia delle precedenti distro?

Usare Gentoo come Server?

Benchmark GENTOO vs ALTRE DISTRO

blackgenio, fammi sapere con un pm a quale dei thread che ho citato vuoi unire il tuo thread....

----------

## blackgenio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ???? mi chiedo se hai provato realmente Gentoo 
> 
> 

 

beh calcolando che ne ho installate e ne sto gestendo una cinquantina

potrei dirti di si

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il punto e' questo! non e' da source... non fa per me!
> 
> 

 

e quindi?

capisco le spiegazioni e le motivazioni ma non le verità per partito preso ...

se tu mi dici io preferisco gentoo perchè di si ...

ti dico va bene .. dopo tutto l'ho usata e la sto usando ancora oggi ...

non sono certo qui a sputare nel piatto dove ho mangiato e mangio tutt'ora

----------

## blackgenio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> blackgenio, fammi sapere con un pm a quale dei thread che ho citato vuoi unire il tuo thread....
> 
> 

 

ops mi scuso allora

è da un pò che per mancanza di tempo leggo poco su questo forum

e sinceramente ho dato un'occhiata solo agli ultimi post ...

non ho cercato prima di iniziare questo

----------

## xchris

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e quindi?
> 
> capisco le spiegazioni e le motivazioni ma non le verità per partito preso ...
> ...

 

bhe scusami...

ma fatico a credere che dopo 50 gentoo (sei un friggi processori  :Laughing: ) tu ti ponga una domanda del genere.

Gentoo e' da source e non ha senso a mio avviso fare un paragone con una distribuzione compilato pur quanto buona che sia.

Gentoo e' flessibile, qualunque distro binaria a mio avviso no.

(questo non significa che una distro binaria non sia buona)

Per me Gentoo e' USEFLAGS!

Una parolina semplice semplice che la mette a mio avviso al di sopra di qualunque binaria.

cmq blackgenio non volevo urtarti  :Smile: 

del resto e' tutto IMVHO!

ciao

----------

## flocchini

gentoo e' comodita' e flessibilita', emerge e useflags sono strumenti potentissimi e relativamente semplici... Ho conosciuto anche io gentoo dove l'ha conosciuta Turin (e anche un xchris anche se lui ci ha messo di piu' convincersi   :Razz: )  e dalla SuSE e' stato un bel salto... Ma almeno adesso so cosa faccio (beh, non proprio sempre sempre  :Smile:   )

----------

## Dr.Dran

Concordo con xchris....

@blackgenio

Dunque vediamo un pò... ti faccio una domanda tipo provocazione: Come mai hai utilizzato Gentoo fino ad adesso?

Beh ecco la mia risposta:

Bene di server ne gestisco pure io e pure anche un cluster casalingo (ma questo non conta...), dunque ho iniziato con una classicissima red hat patchata e fatta diventare hardened grazie hai consigli di Gerhard mourani autore di due bei Howto e un ottimo libro per chi si appresta al mondo dei sistemi IT, poi sono passato a debian perchè RH non mi piaceva come gestione dei pacchetti e allora ero super gasato con dselect e apt... però alla fine mi mancava qualche cosa: i pacchetti precompilati avevano sempre delle dipendenze... e molte delle quali non mi interessavano... ad esempio hai mai provato a installare un server cups in debian? bene ti fa installare pure xfree-common... ma che kakkio me ne faccio? deve fare solo da printer server e a me non mi frega e poi lo debbo mettere su una flash card di soli 32 Mbyte e quindi voglio avere meno spazio occupato possibile...?!?!

Dunque e poi quasi 3 anni fa ho conosciuto gentoo... beh la prima impressione su una metadistro è stata questa: dunque perchè crearmi una distro on-scratch quando questa mi scarica i sorgenti applica le patch aggiornate, mi risolve le dipendenze e mi compila tutto ex novo? Gosh e ho avuto il primo orgasmo mentale da linuxano... beh ora io i server li gestisco in questa manuera... compilo tutto per i686 e mi creo i pachetti con l'opzione buildpackages in make.conf su un ambiente virtuale su cui gira una gento che utilizzo per i test e poi salvo tutti in modo tale che quando installa un sevre nuovo ho già tutto compreso e aggiornatissimo e inoltre grazie al contributi di alcuni di voi nel forum ora gestisco gli aggiornamenti sia dei pacchetti e di sicurezza grazie ad uno script in cron.... insomma io poi tutta questa versatilità delle distro precompilate non l'ho trovata, magari l'unica che posso invidiare al momento è knoppix, ma ho visto pure dei lavori ben fatti con gento come live cd...

Ecco, per me si tratta solo di un problema di organizzazione, se poi tu mi dici che alla fine ti trovi bene con CentOS a me va bene, esiste il libero arbitrio, però ricordo che in definitiva con gentoo si sposa una filosofia e se la conosci bene la apprezzi e quindi di conseguenza ti attrezzi per tutte le tue esigenze... ora la sto pure utilizzando per fare del cross-compiling... dimmi se con RH o suse puoi fare una cosa del genere a 360°? Ah e poi se hai qualche suggerimento hai tante mailing list e bugzilla... se ti comporti bene e descrivi bene il problema non vieni ignorato... questa è la mi esperienza personale

[OT]P.S: Grazie a gentoo sono riuscito a perfezionarmi e ad acquisire con facilità anche LPIC 1 e quest'altranno proverò con LPIC 2 eh eh eh[/OT]

----------

## makoomba

beh, anaconda è un ottimo installer, e i 5 anni di updates sono cosa buona e giusta ma CentOS resta una distribuzione binaria.

bene finchè le tue scelte coincidono con quelle di chi ti aggiorna gli rpm, ma quando cominci a "divagare sul tema" sono volatili per diabetici.

del resto, per chi gestisce "qualche macchina", installazione e compilazione assumono una prospettiva diversa: partizioni, scompatti immagine i686 e installi bootloader nel primo caso, COIM* nel secondo.

Dopo tanti anni di RH e una migrazione ormai completa, non trovo un singola motivazione per cambiare distro.

*Compile Once Install Many

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> Dopo tanti anni di RH e una migrazione ormai completa, non trovo un singola motivazione per cambiare distro.

 

Certo, comprendo benissimo quello che hai detto, ma nella mia realtà è difficile che io debba afre una serie di installazioni tutte uguali e molte volte ho la necessità di avere una scelta di binari (anche dello stesso pacchetto) e poi come buon sistemista, io non vendo mai un prodotto standard, cerco di vendere un abito su misura al cliente, in effetti molte volte non deve essere necessariamente lui che si abitua a te, ma tu che gli rendi lavita + seplice.

E gentoo per me è una distro per ora libera da moltissimi vincoli e ottima per sviluppare sistemi e software a 360°.

Ciauz  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E gentoo per me è una distro per ora libera da moltissimi vincoli e ottima per sviluppare sistemi e software a 360°.
> 
> 

 

concordo.. ma ti correggo solo in punto..  :Wink:  gentoo non e' una distro, sta' proprio li' la differenza...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hardskinone

Gentoo perchè adoro il colore viola.

----------

## thewally

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *DiMar wrote:*   Ero un affezionato Slackware-ista ma, a lungo andare, la manutenzione e l'aggiornamento del sistema richiedevano sempre più tempo e fratica, sopratutto in un sistema home, dove le installazioni di nuovo software sono all'ordine del giorno! 
> 
> Come per comio, anche per me l'installazione di Gentoo concise con l'abbandono del dual-boot Windows - Linux (anche se per la verità win non veniva caricato da diversi mesi, ormai!) 
> 
> Idem al 100%

 

Mi aggiungo alla lista  :Very Happy: 

Ad un certo punto della mio fondamentalismo slackwarista ho cominciato a pensare cose quali:

Slackware ha le carte per essere la miglior distro, le manca solo:

1) Un sistema di gestione dei pkg, "apt like" (non robetta come swaret  :Sad:  )

2) Un sistema di ottimizzazione dei sorgenti (possibilita' di ricompilare i pacchetti secondo le proprie CFLAGS). Ad un certo punto avevo cominciato a ri-pacchettizare tutto il cd di slack 10.1

3) Pacchetti piu' aggiornati.

Cmq, dopo un tentativo di installazione della 2004.3 (non riuscito). Per niente a conoscenza dei pacchetti masked, ne conclusi che in portage il software era troppo datato (ancora peggio di slackware, della quale usavo il ramo current). Tentai un passaggio a Debian, per la quale comunita' (nella fattispecie la loro mentalita' troppo "debianista") ho sempre provato un odio viscerale  :Twisted Evil:  , rincorrendo il mito (solo aria fritta) di apt (che ce volete fare, son fissato con i pkg) e di apt-build. Ma, sono nato con una tremenda incompatibilita' con Debian: non potevo pensare che ci sarebbe stato un rilascio stabile ogni 2 anni o giu' di li'... Allora, dopo aver googleato un po' ho scoperto questi misteriosi pacchetti masked di gentoo, e da quel momento ho installato solamente quella e solamente pkg ~86  :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:  .

Installazione stabile da tre mesi.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akx

ora non vi mettete a ridere, ma ho conosciuto Gentoo tramite un manualetto di un mio amico e viste le infinite potenzialità e versatilità di questa distro ho voluto che fosse mia e siccome non sono ancora un "guru" per quanto riguarda questo OS(linux) mi è parsa la migliore opportunità offerta su piazza per imparare a gestirlo visto che lo si deve tirare sù da capo a coda.

----------

## innovatel

ciao a tutti. moltissimi di voi non mi conosceranno visto che manco da secoli.

posso dirvi xkè ho usato gentoo ->

trovata x caso in una rivista

sfida col mio amico che non sarei mai riuscito a metterla

dopo mille casini l'ho messa

una volta messa posso dire che

ho imparato moltissimo non solo nell'uso ma anche nell'installazione in quanto se la fai da stage 1 si vedono un mondo di cose

portage di pacchetti spaventoso...trovi il mondo 

ottime guide utilizzando anche questo forum

come mai non la uso più? ho cambiato distro. son fatto così, smanetto x curiosità.

ora la installerò appena prendo il portatile e magari mi conoscerete meglio

detto questo levo il disturbo e ritorno nel mio "silenzio"

----------

## akiross

Usavor RH e non imparavo nulla. In piu' odiavo gli RPM.

Ho scelto una distro difficile (slack o gentoo erano quelle marcate difficili all'epoca... mah non ho mai capito se e' difficile o no, gentoo, ma adesso direi non troppo)

Cosi' ho scelto gentoo: era per i developer, e io stavo diventando un developer  :Very Happy: 

E sono piu' che soddisfatto della scelta!

----------

## blackgenio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @blackgenio 
> 
> Dunque vediamo un pò... ti faccio una domanda tipo provocazione: Come mai hai utilizzato Gentoo fino ad adesso? 
> ...

 

bella domanda ...

dunque in quel periodo usavo redhat e anche se devo ammettere che la consideravo molto stabile e ottima

per realizzare server senza problemi  non la trovavo abbastanza veloce ..

calcolando che quella usata da me era mezza complata a mano.

Poi l'annuncio di redhat .. nel giro di qualche mene stop al supporto delle varie redhat 8/9 e via a fedora.

Cosi decisi di provare qualcosa di nuovo .. il mio pallino è sempre stato il rapporto velocistico tra linux e windows ...

mi dicevo possibile che se apro IE e' istantaneo e se apro mozilla o firefox ci vogliono 10 secondi ...

E' così che soo giunto a gentoo ... e mi ci sono trovato benone .. 

velocissima e super customizzabile .. un bel tar del sistema e in 30 minuti un server pronto all'uso ...

da allora però sono nate e rinate molte distro che offrono velocità e facilità di gestione .. e questo a livello

lavorativo è impagabile .. sopratutto poi se si ha bisogno di essere sicuri di non avere problemi legati magari

all'uso di pacchetti troppo nuovi e non sufficientemente testati.

riguardo al resto del tuo post mi trovi abbastanza d'accordo con il tuo pensiero.

Sicuramente con altre distro fare cross-compiling non e' semplice come con gentoo però dipende sempre da cosa devi fare ...

anche perchè se passi da una filosofia di compilazione ad una in cui usi pacchetti copilati e testati su determinati hardware cade tutto ...

Quindi .. ad ognuno la sua ... più che altro a me da fastidio chi per partito preso usa una distro bistrattando le altre ... 

forse fino a poco tempo fà gentoo era una delle uniche alternative alla stragrande maggioranza delle altre distro ... 

per lo più pesanti e lente .. ma ora la situazione è molto cambiata .. e di questo io ho prso atto

----------

## xchris

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> Quindi .. ad ognuno la sua ... più che altro a me da fastidio chi per partito preso usa una distro bistrattando le altre ... 
> 
> forse fino a poco tempo fà gentoo era una delle uniche alternative alla stragrande maggioranza delle altre distro ... 
> 
> per lo più pesanti e lente .. ma ora la situazione è molto cambiata .. e di questo io ho prso atto

 

sul fatto che si disprezzino altre distribuzioni mi trovo d'accordo con te.

Alla fine e' Linux + GNU.. quando poi viene compilato e' un altro discorso.

Il punto e' che il Target e' diverso e nessuna distribuzione binaria puo' essere paragonabile a Gentoo. (proprio per la loro diversa natura)

Se avessi portato come paragone una distribuzione da source (LunarLinux ad es..) allora c'era motivo di fare questa discussione.

Tanto per dimostrarti che non ho alcun pregiudizio su altre distro posso dirti che prediligo:

gentoo - da source

debian - da binari

e ultimamente ho dato un occhio anche a ubuntu (che mi ha impressionato per la semplicità)...

ma come ho gia' motivato non fa per me. (e non dico che e' scarsa!...)

Ciao

----------

## neryo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Usavor RH e non imparavo nulla. In piu' odiavo gli RPM.
> 
> Ho scelto una distro difficile (slack o gentoo erano quelle marcate difficili all'epoca... mah non ho mai capito se e' difficile o no, gentoo, ma adesso direi non troppo)

 

per me la difficolta' e' solo soggettiva.. gentoo spaventa molti utenti perche' ha un installazione poco user-friendly ma devo dire che la gestione dei pacchetti una volta presa confidenza con emerge e' molto piu' semplice che con altri software tool.. 

Infatti gentoo oltre a dare la soddisfazione iniziale di chi la installa la prima volta,  rende  piu' di ogni altro sistema a lungo termine.. e finche' non si prova questa senzazione e' difficile rendersene conto.. Mh si, altre distro si installano e... bene funzionano!! ..ma quando passano dei mesi si iniziano a scoprire le magagne.. e li si prova quel senso di sconforto e di manovalanza che fa' alle volte detestare il proprio sistema.  

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosi' ho scelto gentoo: era per i developer, e io stavo diventando un developer 
> 
> 

 

developer e' chi progetta e sviluppa software, gentoo come tutti gli altri SO linux ha i suoi developers, quindi non vedo perche' gentoo deve essere piu' da devolopers di altre distribuzioni..  :Rolling Eyes:  il developer cerca di migliorare e scoprire falle nei sistemi e magari porvi rimedio... ma questo e' il male comune di tutti i software.. e con piu' complessi sono con piu' falle si trovano.  :Wink: 

Io preferisco gentoo per il controllo, per la flessibilita' di potersi creare e mantenere il sistema a proprio piacimento... avere sempe il pieno controllo delle dipendenze... e... un emerge -Du world e siamo tutti contenti....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *neryo wrote:*   

> [concordo.. ma ti correggo solo in punto..  gentoo non e' una distro, sta' proprio li' la differenza... 

 

hai ragione è una metadistibuzione  :Wink: 

@blackgenio

Concordo con te su chi critica le altre distro per partito preso e infatti credo che ad ogni utente possa calzare bene la sua... comunque come ti dicevo a me gento piace un sacco soprattutto perchè dopo un bel bagno di sangue nelle configurazione e altro ora ho raggiunto una stabilità e conoscenza del sistema che sono impagabili e poi con qualche scriptino sono riuscito a crearmi un sistema di gestione molto comodo a me che sono l'amministratore  :Wink: 

P.S. Dovendo gestire un pò di serverini e tutto da solo non mi sono troppo preoccupato di rendere user-friendly il sistema di amministrazione e molte volte ti dico che ci sono serverini che stanno in uptime da parecchio parecchio tempo...(hardened-source, pax, hostsentry/portsentry, clamav, spamassassin... etc. etc.)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

una considerazione...

non sviluppando in C & co e trovando tutto (o quasi) in portage...

...gentoo e' l'unica distro (anzi meta  :Wink:  ) che non mi fa fare

```

./configure

make

etc etc

```

hahaha non e' il colmo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

 *neryo wrote:*   

> developer e' chi progetta e sviluppa software, gentoo come tutti gli altri SO linux ha i suoi developers, quindi non vedo perche' gentoo deve essere piu' da devolopers di altre distribuzioni..  il developer cerca di migliorare e scoprire falle nei sistemi e magari porvi rimedio... ma questo e' il male comune di tutti i software.. e con piu' complessi sono con piu' falle si trovano. 
> 
> 

 

Grazie neryo per la spiegazione - con cui non sono completamente d'accordo: developer e' inteso come in senso di programmatore (developer). Il ruolo di programmatore non e' per forza inteso in senso stretto a linux, e gentoo quando inizia a sorgere era rivolta ai programmatori, o ai developer che dir si voglia.

I developer della distro ci sono - giustamente - in tutte le distro, ma mentre su distro come SuSE e magari Ubuntu non trovi tutto quello che ti serve per sviluppare (parlando come installazione comune) gentoo si, perche' si basa proprio sul principio di compilare sulla tua macchina.

Come ovviamente e' possibile avere una gentoo senza gcc, ma e' un po' strano, e non sono molti i casi in cui e' davvero richiesto  :Smile: 

----------

## cagnaluia

Ciao,

non voglio scatenare inutili flame..

Vorrei sapere (nella tana del lupo buono...  :Very Happy:  ) perchè preferiamo gentoo a debian.

Ma anche quali sono le differenze tra l'una e l'altra distribuzione (o metadistribuzione).

Inoltre SE REALMENTE il gioco (features di gentoo e l'utilizzo della stessa) vale la candela...

 :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Inoltre SE REALMENTE il gioco (features di gentoo e l'utilizzo della stessa) vale la candela...

 

Io prima di gentoo ho usato mandrake (ok, non è debian, ma è sempre binaria no?). IMHO la flessibilità e la personalizzazione che hai facilmente (che è diverso da dire "in tempi brevi") e che riesci, sempre facilmente, a mantenere nel tempo con gentoo ( o meglio portage) non riusciresti ad ottenerla con una binaria. E secondo me vale la pena di sudare un op' per avere un "abitino" su misura. In mdk, ad esempio, mi dava molto fastidio il fatto dia vere installati, di default, parecchi pacchetti che non avrei mai utilizzato o non nelle versioni che avrei voluto: non c'erano i corrispondenti dei vari /etc/portage/package.*. Poi, come al solito, dipende da quello che uno preferisce....

Byez

----------

## Scen

Personalmente ho avuto questa esperienza con Debian:

installata e configurata Debian 3.0r2 per farla funzionare da Samba PDC Server + Apache + PHP + MySQL (quasi un classico   :Cool:  ), per un bel pò mi sono trovato bene (a parte le versioni antidiluviane dei vari programmi   :Confused:  ).

esce Debian 3.1 "Sarge", effettuo l'aggiornamento totale (apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade), tutto sembra aggiornarsi senza troppi problemi; poco dopo Samba (3.0.14 mi sembra) comincia a bloccarsi di continuo, bisognava killare tutti i processi, e riavviarlo. Dopo X minuti/ore si bloccava di nuovo

Preso dalla disperazione, perchè non sapevo come venirne fuori, ho buttato su in fretta e furia un server Gentoo con le stesse funzionalità, e ho risolto tutti i miei problemi, è da mesi e mesi che non lo riavvio  :Smile: 

L'unica cosa bella di Debian, x me, è lo strumento apt che ti risolve le dipendenze inverse, nel caso si rimuova qualche pacchetto (anche se a me non ha funzionato sempre egregiamente)

Dei 6 server linux che ho in funzione, 2 sono Gentoo (1 migrato da poco da Debian), gli altri 4 Debian hanno le ore contate  :Twisted Evil: 

In conclusione: preferisco Gentoo a Debian perchè:

più aggiornata

più flessibile nella configurazione

supporto (forum/documentazione) impareggiabile

ormai sono Gentooinomane  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Vorrei sapere (nella tana del lupo buono...  ) perchè preferiamo gentoo a debian.
> 
> Ma anche quali sono le differenze tra l'una e l'altra distribuzione (o metadistribuzione).
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra che questo topic sia più appropriato per la questione  :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Vorrei sapere (nella tana del lupo buono...  ) perchè preferiamo gentoo a debian.

 

Ciao, dunque, uso Gentoo da ormai due anni e un po', debian è stata la prima distro che ho installato (è durata un paio di settimane: era inospitale).

ora sul mio piccolo serverino ho installato una Debian, ecco le differenze che noto:

Gentoo: portage è sublime, gestione dei pacchetti masched/unmasked facilissima e immediata.

Debian: apt è molto figo ma odio il sistema di ricerca, e lo trovo molto poco intuitivo e chiaro.

Gentoo: configurazione dei programmi e degli init-script facilissima e immediata, configurare protf-ftp ci ho messo 5 minuti scarsi, aggiungendolo anche agli script di init.

Debian: configurazione di proft-ftp assurda (ma VERAMENTE assurda! bisogna creare un file per ogni opzione che si vuole!! allucinante!) ci ho messo un pomeriggio per configurarlo e aggiungerlo all'avvio.

Gentoo: è tutto così pulito e limpido... non so come spiegarmi... sarà che ormai ci sono abituato ma al boot vedo chiaramente quello che succede e in quale ordine, non ho ventimila directory sotto /etc per gli script di avvio, ne ho 2.

Se devo installare qualcosa (ho dovuto configurare un server cvs una volta), con le guide gentoo ci ho messo davvero poco, capendo quello che facevo!

Debian: niente colori, sembra una stupidaggine ma tutto quel grigio uniforme (al boot e da shell) mi disorienta, ho installato il medesimo cvs sul medesimo server ma con debian e sono diventato matto, ora funziona ma non so perchè (sul serio!), ho provato ad applicare la guida Gentoo alla configurazione del cvs sotto debian (tecnicamente dovrebbe differire il solo metodo di installazione e poco altro) ma non è andato tutto per il verso giusto...

insomma.... preferisco aspettare due ore che mi compila firefox ma non diventare scemo quando lo installo  :Smile: 

ciaoo

il Sasdo

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Vorrei sapere (nella tana del lupo buono...  ) perchè preferiamo gentoo a debian.

 

a debian in particolare io la preferisco perché è ordinata. debian è confusionaria, disordinata, un'accozzagli adi pacchetti messi insieme senza molto criterio.

e poi non mi piace quel suo fregarsene di convenzioni che si trovano ovunque (i nomi dei pacchetti, i formati dei files di configurazione, ecc...)

in generale mi è piaciuta gentoo per la possibilità di disattivare tutto (e dico davvero tutto) quello che non mi interessa tramite le opportune flag. mi piace perché ha un senso; portage è uno strumento meraviglioso, e tutto è estremamente razionale e logico.

e poi è ben documentata. tra forum, wiki, e altro si troova davvero di tutto.

ultima cosa (di certo non per ordine di importanza) è che con gentoo ho davvero capito come funziona il sistema. mi ha aperto gli occhi verso meccanismi che prima ignoravo

----------

## emix

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ultima cosa (di certo non per ordine di importanza) è che con gentoo ho davvero capito come funziona il sistema. mi ha aperto gli occhi verso meccanismi che prima ignoravo

 

Quoto al 100%

Uso gentoo dalla versione 1.4 e me ne sono innamorato proprio perché cominciavo a capire come funzionavano le cose. Prima di allora avevo usato solo RedHat (non mi è mai piaciuta, ma ai tempi nelle riviste si trovava principalmente quella e io non avevo ancora l'adsl).

Ultimamente ho provato (per curiosità) Debian e Ubuntu (senza mai abbandonare Gentoo). Le ho trovate ottime distribuzioni, soprattutto la seconda è impressionante... funziona tutto senza fare niente, e proprio per questo mi sono annoiato e sono ritornato alle origini  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quello che apprezzo di Gentoo sono essenzialmente:

- Portage: molto flessibile, comodo nella rimozione del software (depclean);

- Il sistema di init: mai visto niente di così intuitivo e ordinato su linux.

----------

## .:chrome:.

no, dai... povera RedHat... come puoi metterla sotto debian e ubuntu?  :Sad: 

----------

## emix

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> no, dai... povera RedHat... come puoi metterla sotto debian e ubuntu? 

 

Be' ai tempi gli rpm senza apt/yum erano una tragedia  :Razz: 

Ubuntu la trovo ottima per il target a cui si riferisce... l'utente desktop/laptop che vuole semplicemente usare linux senza sbatterci troppo. Di debian ne parlano tutti benissimo lato server, ma non posso dare giudizi in quanto non mi è mai capitato di dover gestire un server.

----------

## mrfree

 *emix wrote:*   

> Ultimamente ho provato (per curiosità) Debian e Ubuntu (senza mai abbandonare Gentoo). Le ho trovate ottime distribuzioni, soprattutto la seconda è impressionante... funziona tutto senza fare niente, e proprio per questo mi sono annoiato e sono ritornato alle origini

 

Beh scusami ma devo dissentire in parte da quello che hai scritto  :Smile: 

Durante l'ultimo linuxday abbiamo, tra le altre cose, mostrato "in diretta" quanto sia facile e rapido installare una distribuzione GNU/Linux e a tale scopo abbiamo usato proprio Ubuntu; target = utenti desktop, tipicamente affetti da ultimaversionite congenita. Bene... durante l'installazione abbiamo avuto modo di illustrare brevemente tutti i passi fondamentali e compagnia bella... alla fine di tutto un tipo del pubblico chiede "Ma se voglio ascoltare i miei mp3?" ed il relatore "Ubuntu usa Gnome, Gnome ha un completo supporto multimediale... vale la transitiva... quindi Ubuntu ha un completo supporto multimediale" (in verità non è stata proprio questa la risposta ma a me piace schematizzare il ragionamento in questo modo)... Lanciano totem e BOOOOOM!!! CRASH!!! Errore sul backend gstreamer con relativo smadonnamento del relatore, assolutamente evidente dal suo volto... e pensare che la televisione locale quel giorno era pure li per un servizio sulla manifestazione  :Smile:  maledetto murphy!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque tutto questo per dire che forse non è poi così infallibile  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Comunque tutto questo per dire che forse non è poi così infallibile 

 

<ot>

Il motivo è semplicissimo: Ubuntu (così come molte altre distribuzioni) non include il supporto al formato "proprietario" mp3. Bastava attivare il repository "multiverse" ed installare il plugin  :Wink: 

</ot>

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Con gentoo non ci sono str***ate di sto genere: provai gentoo ai tempi perchè

1) mi incuriosiva

2) suse mi incasinava i file di conf

3) suse non supportava una beneamata cippa tra plugins e codec

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ormai secondo me, a seconda del target, la scelta non può che cadere su una di queste tre distribuzioni:

1) Ubuntu: per chi vuole usare linux senza sbattersi assolutamente e senza alcuna velleità di capire come funziona.

Se "basta che funzioni" è il tuo motto ubuntu svolge questo compito più che egregiamente... se invece vuoi metterti a smanettare il sistema oltre le (eccellenti peraltro) configurazioni di default allora probabilmente non fa per te   :Wink: 

2) Debian: per chi vuole tirare su un server con la sicurezza di un software talmente stabile da essere quasi obsoleto e non ha interesse ad aggiornare niente. Se il tuo motto è "voglio tirare su un server e dimenticarmene per 4 anni (salvo gli ovvi aggiornamenti di sicurezza)" allora debian è la tua distro   :Wink:  (da notare come il motto sia la traduzione di "basta che funzioni" in ambiente server). Se intendi smanettarci un po' oppure sei interessato a software recente (e non vuoi usare una distribuzione "unstable") allora forse non fa per te   :Wink: 

3) Gentoo: per tutti gli utenti non compresi nei precedenti casi   :Wink:   :Smile: 

Non capisco ormai più il ruolo di tutte le altre distribuzioni...

Un tempo mandrake e redhat erano in voga perché la prima era la distro più semplice per i desktop, la seconda forse la più stabile per i server... da diversi anni sono state sostituite in questo ruolo da ubuntu e debian   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un tempo slack era la distro degli smanettoni... ora mi sembra che gentoo svolga questo ruolo in modo nettamente migliore   :Very Happy: 

Poi vabbé c'è la selva delle distribuzioni minori che sono il mare da cui in futuro nasceranno nuove e migliori distribuzioni quindi niente da eccepire   :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Anche perchè ubuntu , seguendo la filosofia gnomica "l'utente non deve pensare ne deve porsi domande" persegue l'obiettivo di avere 1 sw per 1 compito, così che tutta la ricchezza [che alle volte disarma un po'] dell'OS viene castrata sul nascere. IMHO ubuntu fa moda, che tempo addietro fece fedora... Sono endemiche, come le pestilenze   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Anche perchè ubuntu , seguendo la filosofia gnomica "l'utente non deve pensare ne deve porsi domande" persegue l'obiettivo di avere 1 sw per 1 compito, così che tutta la ricchezza [che alle volte disarma un po'] dell'OS viene castrata sul nascere. IMHO ubuntu fa moda, che tempo addietro fece fedora... Sono endemiche, come le pestilenze  

 

Bhe no sono funzionali, per l'utente che deve lavorare e non ha voglia / tempo da perdere in configurazioni e studio del sistema operativo, un po' come funziona in windows. Poi pero' si tengono tutte le magagne del caso, ma lo sapevano  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Sono endemiche, come le pestilenze  

 

Esagerato   :Smile: 

Ubuntu funziona proprio bene e comunque se ci vuoi smanettare linux è sempre linux   :Wink: 

Ricordiamoci sempre come si installano davvero i programmi senza i vari package-manager:

./configure && make && make install   :Smile: 

Se mi dici che alcune cose sono facilitate da una distro e altre no, ok, ma in ogni caso se ti va puoi sempre farci quello che ti pare... questo mi sembra che sia il punto importante   :Wink: 

Sennò uno potrebbe arrivare a dire che o usi LFS o sei un niente   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gaap

Allora, anche se sono da poco nella community dei gentoidi  :Very Happy:  , volevo dare la mia opinione e un po' la mia storia:

Personalmente, come immagino tutti voi, ho iniziato ad odiare windows e i suoi crash e da lì ho iniziato a conoscere linux (fino allora pensavo fosse solo un pinguino).

Ho iniziato con distribuzioni come mandrake e suse ma senza trovare mai la "pace interiore" in quanto scappavo da un sistema chiuso come windows e in linux non vedevo altro che il WM.

Allora ho scoperto distribuzioni come slack, debian e Arch.. un vero miracolo dal cielo... ho iniziato a capire cosa era linux ma soprattutto cosa era un sistema operativo...

Ma mi sentivo comunque costretto.. avevo bisogno di allargare ancora le mie conoscenze e di capire sompre di più... allora trovai gentoo  :Very Happy:  ... fu amore a prima vista.. forse per la sfida dell' installazione, essendo abituato a installer grafici.. sentivo tutto a portata di mano..

Ora addirittura sto' provando con LFS anche se probabilmente ci impieghero un po'... e poi il mio obbiettivo è crearmi un piccolo OS ...  :Smile:  cosa molto difficile..

----------

## mrfree

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <ot>
> 
> Il motivo è semplicissimo: Ubuntu (così come molte altre distribuzioni) non include il supporto al formato "proprietario" mp3. Bastava attivare il repository "multiverse" ed installare il plugin 
> ...

 

Beh buono a sapersi  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Ho iniziato con distribuzioni come mandrake e suse ma senza trovare mai la "pace interiore" in quanto scappavo da un sistema chiuso come windows e in linux non vedevo altro che il WM.

 

Continuo ad essere dell'indea che linux sia sempre lo stesso linux...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Contrariamente a windows se uno a voglia di aprirlo si apre tranquillamente indipendentemente da quanto sia ben impacchettato   :Smile: 

Ricordatevi che gentoo-linux è linux come lo è debian, mandriva, suse etc.... solo magari si presenta come una confezione meno impacchettata   :Wink: 

I comandi bash funzionano su qualunque distro   :Smile: 

----------

## Gaap

 *Quote:*   

> Continuo ad essere dell'indea che linux sia sempre lo stesso linux...  

 

Si ma vai a spiegare ad uno che passa da windows che linux non è gnome o kde...  :Smile:  io ai tempi non sapevo neanche a cosa serviva il terminale   :Rolling Eyes: 

Poi, io sono del parere che piu' ci sbatti la testa per farti il tuo bel sistema, piu' impari   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*   Ho iniziato con distribuzioni come mandrake e suse ma senza trovare mai la "pace interiore" in quanto scappavo da un sistema chiuso come windows e in linux non vedevo altro che il WM. 
> 
> Continuo ad essere dell'indea che linux sia sempre lo stesso linux...   

 

Sará ma non sono cosí convinto che il meccanismo di installazione/gestione dell'installato non sia fondamentale.

Per il resto:

Per chi si lamenta degli aggiornamenti che costringono il povero amministratore di sistema a rivedere i files di configurazione: basta non fare gli aggiornamenti se non quando vengono segnalati da GLSA.

Oltretutto, se c'é un server di produzione da gestire credo che uno script di conversione automatico sia solo un rischio.

Per chi si lamenta del fatto che KDE 4.9/gcc con vista/Gnome2014 non é ancora in portage, il ritornello é sempre lo stesso: scaricate l'ebuild da bugzilla (o createne uno se non presente), smascheratelo se presente in portage, ed iniziate a testarlo, fornendo il dovuto feedback ai developer gentoo. Lamentarsi perché nessuno lo ha ancora fatto quando potete farlo voi mi sembra ecessivo.

Per quelli che vogliono la pappa pronta, ottima, abbondante tutta e subito. IMHO o assumete un sistemista oppure forse siete nella distribuzione sbagliata: Gentoo fa quello che voi volete e puó essere configurata nel modo che desiderate, ma queste cose non le fa da sola. Altre distribuzioni invece fanno tutto da sole ma ti impongono il loro modo per essere configurate e vogliono che installiate i pacchetti che loro decidono, con le personalizzazioni che loro decidono. Se per voi le personalizzazioni non sono importanti probabilmente avete ragione: Gentoo non fa per voi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se per voi le personalizzazioni non sono importanti probabilmente avete ragione: Gentoo non fa per voi.

 

Che è più o meno quello che dicevo io...   :Wink: 

Comunque personalizzazione o meno stai usando linux e hai a disposizione gli stessi comandi e gli stessi programmi (ovvero se non è nel database di pacchetti ce lo puoi mettere anche te o installarlo a mano   :Wink:  ) per cui volevo stemperare l'aria di "guerra di distribuzioni" che si iniziava a respirare   :Smile: 

I sistemi di installazione e gestione dei pacchetti si rassomigliano abbastanza tra le varie distro (ok alcuni fanno delle cose, altri altre, ma in sostanza prendono i pacchetti dalla rete e te li ritrovi installati sul tuo pc   :Wink:  ). La personalizzazione è apprezzabile solo da utenti che vogliano personalizzare il loro sistema operativo... per gli altri è solo una menata in più   :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

